# How do I get rid of EpicPlay?



## big0koi (Oct 19, 2011)

This is popping up all the time now when I move around in a browser (doesn't matter if Firefox or Explorer.) Can it be removed or turned off?

here is my system information: 
Tech Support Guy System Info Utility version 1.0.0.1
OS Version: Microsoft Windows 7 Professional , Service Pack 1, 64 bit
Processor: Intel(R) Core(TM) i5 CPU M 430 @ 2.27GHz, Intel64 Family 6 Model 37 Stepping 2
Processor Count: 4
RAM: 3764 Mb
Graphics Card: Intel(R) Graphics Media Accelerator HD, 1754 Mb
Hard Drives: C: Total - 476937 MB, Free - 279872 MB; 
Motherboard: Gateway , NV59 , Rev , LXWHF02012001BC06B2200 
Antivirus: Lavasoft Ad-Watch Live! Anti-Virus, Updated and Enabled

I also have microsoft security that has not found anything, so it may not be a virus.

Attaching files that seem to be helpful from other posts as well as the screen that is popping up.


----------



## Larusso (Aug 9, 2011)

Hi and welcome to TSG.

I am reviewing your logs and will respond with a reply as soon as I can.

Please note that *all* my replies are reviewed by a qualified Analyst before I post. This ensures that you will continue to receive quality expert assistance.

Thank you for your patience.


----------



## Larusso (Aug 9, 2011)

Hy 
my name is Daniel and I will be assisting you with your Malware related problems.

Before we move on, please read the following points carefully.

 First, read my instructions completely. If there is anything that you do not understand kindly ask before proceeding.
 Perform everything in the correct order. Sometimes one step requires the previous one. 
 If you have any problems while you are follow my instructions, *Stop* there and tell me the exact nature of your problem. 
 Do not run any other scans without instruction or Add/ Remove Software unless I tell you to do so. This would change the output of our tools and could be confusing for me.
 Post all Logfiles as a reply rather than as an attachment unless I specifically ask you. If you can not post all logfiles in one reply, feel free to use more posts.
 If I don't hear from you within 3 days from this initial or any subsequent post, I will have to unsubscribe from this thread and move on to assist someone else.
 Stay with me. I will give you some advice about prevention after the cleanup process. Absence of symptoms does not always mean the computer is clean.
 My first language is not english. So please do not use slang or idioms. It could be hard for me to read. Thanks for your understanding.

Click > Start > Control Panel > Add / Remove Programs and uninstall the following programs (if present):
*EpicPlay*

Download  *Malwarebytes' Anti-Malware* to your desktop.


Double-click *mbam-setup.exe* and follow the prompts to install the program.
 At the end, be sure a checkmark is placed next to the following:
 *Update Malwarebytes' Anti-Malware*
 *Launch Malwarebytes' Anti-Malware*

Then click Finish.
If an update is found, it will download and install the latest version.
Once the program has loaded, select *Perform Quick scan*, then click Scan.
When the scan is complete, click OK, then Show Results to view the results.
Be sure that everything is checked, and click *Remove Selected*.
When completed, a log will open in Notepad. *Save it to your desktop*.
* Note:* Malwarebytes' Anti-Malware may require a reboot to complete removals. After a reboot, if required, *post that saved log *in your next reply.

Please launch *DDS*
When done, DDS will open two (2) logs:
 DDS.txt
 Attach.txt

Save both reports to your desktop.
Please post both in your next reply

*Please post in your next reply*
MBAM Log
dds.txt
attach.txt
How is your system behaving now ?


----------



## Larusso (Aug 9, 2011)

Hello, are you still with us?

If you do not reply within 24 hours I will unsubscribe this thread and wont be notified about new replies.


----------



## big0koi (Oct 19, 2011)

Yes, I am still with you.


----------



## Larusso (Aug 9, 2011)

Do you have any problems with following my instructions from Post #3 ?
If yes, please let me know


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

As it's important to reply in a timely manner when dealing with malware, and even more so when a trainee is assisting so as not to hinder their progress, please note that due to your failure to reply, Larusso will be moving on to help others who are patiently waiting for assistance. I will revert the thread status back to "NEW" and leave it open until it automatically closes due to inactivity.


----------

